# Tingling scalp...



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

I know all of you may think I'm crazy, but I really need to ask this: I've had tingling in my scalp and head plus odd sensations of pressure in the top of my head for years. Have had an MRI and other tests but all are negative. Yet every day when I have a bowel movement, the tingling on the top of my head starts. Sometimes it goes away soon after, and sometimes it persists for an hour or two. It happens both on days when I have a normal BM and when I 'm dealing with IBS-c. This sounds so bizarre, I know. But I'm wondering whether the nervous system is somehow involved in this odd tingling scalp sensation. When you're done laughing, can anyone help by shedding some light on this for me. (I'm not kidding about this. This tingling/pressure thing on the top of my head is uncomfortable and I'd like to know why it's happening.)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Trying to decide how related the two things could be....If your BM's are about the same time each day (which is kinda normal) it could be a time of day thing rather than a BM thing.Is there anything that makes it go away? Makes it worse when it starts?I get some all over body itching and I know that can drive me nuts. Distraction is sometimes the best way to deal with this sort of thing. The mind will focus on only so much at a time, so sometimes things like this get worse when we are less distracted (like mine is OK during the day, but gets worse at night....and like right now I am typing about it and I notice the itching more than when I am not thinking about it). Some of the timing may be that you expect it and look for it then (so it could be going on all the time, but only shows up when your brain knows you are looking for it). But it could be other things as well.Sorry I can't be more help??I am assuming that normal reasons (like skin/scalp issues) have been ruled out for the sensations on your head (like an itch that is more of a tinglely thing from dermatitis???) and also neuropathies/nerve damage to the nerves in the skin of the head vs what is going on in the brain which is more of an MRI kinda thing to test for??K.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

HI, K...Thanks so much for answering. I was afraid no one would because it sound so strange. The tingling also occurs at other times of the day. It can last for up to three or four hours. It doesn't seem to matter what I'm doing...walking, working at the computer, cooking, reading. It's just there. I don't really dwell on it, but I do find it curious that the only time it ALWAYS occurs is when I'm in the bathroom every morning, and having a BM. Nothing seems to make it go away, and I can't identify any other triggers that cause it to start. Sometimes bending my head forward in a certain way can make it lessen. My doctor did an MRI for the tingling/pressure/aching (plus tinnitus and lightheadedness) four years ago, but it was normal. Also did blood tests (thyroid, iron, lupus, Lyme's, etc) and all were okay. But the tingling has gotten more frequent in the last few years. When I mention the tingling, he just shakes his head and says I'll have to live with it. He doesn't think I need to be referred to anyone. I don't believe he takes me seriously about it, but it is uncomfortable. But then, maybe it's nothing and he's right. Where can I get more information on some of the possibilities you've mentioned (neuropathy affecting the nerves of the skin of the head)? Again, thanks, K.


----------



## Pola (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi XOXOX. I also experience tingling of my scalp sometimes, not every day and without pressure. I have had that for many years and it feels like goose bumps on my head. I am pretty sure my sensation is related to anxiety. It happens more often when I am under a great deal of stress.So, you are not that strange.Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi xoxoxo,I don't know if this relates to you or not but I know that some anti depressants can cause your scalp to tingle, especially prozac. My doctor told me that. Can feel like water is trickling down your scalp.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks, everyone. The goose bumps or trickling water sensation is exactly how it feels.I do have anxiety occasionally, but usually can calm down with breathing exercises and relaxation. A few years ago, during a particularly stressful time in my life, I was put on Zoloft for a few months. It didn't affect the tingling much, but helped me sleep. The side effects weren't good, though. I gained weight (craved carbs), had no sense of libido, had daily periods of the jitters and hand tremors. I was glad when I could get off. At least it helps to know there are others with this problem, and maybe it is somehow related to anxiety.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the times with what I know about neuropathies is they tend to be more the extremeties rather than the head....but I don't know where all they can happen.tingling, pain, numbness or other problems can occur....diabetes is a common cause of this in the arms and legs, but I imagine other things can cause problems in any part of the body. One thought while I was looking on google to see if anything looked like a good resourcse is how well-balanced is your diet, and what happens if you take vitamines, esp B ones?? In case you just aren't getting all the nutrients you need...not much on scalp issues...mostly hands and feet, but if you google for neuropathy you can pull up a lot of sites.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I Googled "tingling scalp" and found a message board discussing it. http://www.healthboards.com/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000407.html


----------



## Pola (Aug 26, 2003)

Thank you California 123 for posting web site about scalp tingling. Maybe there is a connection between scalp tingling and TMJ or Fibromyalgia. These both conditions coexist often with IBS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2003)

California, thanks for the Healthboards link. The symptoms are just like mine! I try to get enough vitamin B (take supplements), and try to eat healthy, with minimal amounts of meat, poultry, or fish, no white flour or white rice (only whole grains), and lots of fruits and veggies. My doctor has put me on this diet so I can lose weight and lower my cholesterol and CRP level (inflammation) at the same time. So I don't think it's what I'm eating. But you've all given me something to think about. Again, thanks.


----------



## tbonner (Oct 10, 2003)

I have experienced spots of pain and/or tenderness on my scalp at different times. I haven't correlated it with increased stress or anything, so I don't know what the cause is. But when I get these tender/painful spots it is annoying. I have read info that it could be fibromyalgia. And since I have IBS...could be related.


----------

